# North Texas G2G?



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone up for another G2G? 
The weather is getting to be more favorable and there are more North Texas peeps on here so I thought it might be good to have another get together. 
Peeps from outside the DFW area are welcome too!! HillbillySQ, Trebor, Dejo, and a few others came from out of town...
Post up for ideas, suggestions, etc.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If we can decide where it's gonna be and set a date for it everyone that really wants to go will schedule for it. So who wants to offer their house this time?


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm in, just need to know when.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ccrobbins said:


> I'm in, just need to know when.


You or johnny willing to offer their house for a day? Or it can be in a park just outside of town but that might not be secure enough for the locals.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

We'll try and make it this time.

Will all depend on if we have these new pillars in the car and have everything ready for USACi finals.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> We'll try and make it this time.
> 
> Will all depend on if we have these new pillars in the car and have everything ready for USACi finals.


BUT, at least you have something installed as well as myself


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

If we get this stuff done, I'm happy to have the meet at our place. We're planning on having a CarPC install meet here in the coming months too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> If we get this stuff done, I'm happy to have the meet at our place. We're planning on having a CarPC install meet here in the coming months too.


I'm somewhat olskool so you'll have to get me up to date with a good demo of a car pc. Right now the premier 800 is at the top of the list for when my alpine 9833 falls in its grave (i think it's already started digging it with the display freaking every now and then)


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm good to go on demo's. I just don't hold hands.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> I'm good to go on demo's. I just don't hold hands.


LOL you and me both. I'm one of those people who will point someone in the right direction and give them just enough info to make them want more. While they can and will get pissed they're glad at the same time. I know I'm a MUCH better tuner now that Robert Ables gave us all a hand at the foosman meet back in summer.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I'm out right now. I had a major family emergency and we are far from it being 'over.'


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

how can you be out when there isn't even a date, time, or place set?


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> how can you be out when there isn't even a date, time, or place set?


Hey weren't you over in Mckinney before? Now you're just down the street


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in so long as it doesn't fall on a weekend I'm out of town.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

xlynoz said:


> Hey weren't you over in Mckinney before? Now you're just down the street


yeup - we were renting. Bought a house here in Little Elm a little over a year ago.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> how can you be out when there isn't even a date, time, or place set?


a family member is going to require long term health care which is gonna require most of my free time for AT LEAST the next 6 months. I'll be lucky to get to go to see/listen to the USACi finals. With that in mind I'm not going to be able to set a date/time/place since I am the originator of the idea and it seemed the onus was on me to get this rolling.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you and yours.

I'll start a new thread then.


----------

